# Bootsangeln in Holland



## DerSimon (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wohne in unmittelbarer Nähe von Roermond und war bereits einige male an der Maas unterwegs. Allerdings immer nur zu Fuß.
Schon seit langem hätte ich Spaß an einem Boot.
Mich würde interessieren was man so ungefähr für ein kleines Angelboot ausgeben muss + Trailer etc. Was gibt es an Kosten die noch auf einen zukommen? Womit muss man rechnen?
Bin da vollkommen planlos und hoffe auf eure Erfahrung.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Bei Maas und kleineres Boot bekomm ich immer eine Gänsehaut, das hört sich für mich immer so ein wenig nach Selbstmord an |bigeyes

Wenn Du gebraucht was bekommen kannst, dann rechne einfach mal mit 800 € fürs Boot, 500 - 700 € für nen Trailer, gebraucht sind die fast genau so teuer wie neu, und einen Tausender für den Motor. Dazu kommen eventuell noch die Kosten für Bootsführerschein und Anhänglerkupplung.

Schau einfach mal bei 1-2-3 nach, da kannst Du sehen, was so etwas bei den Auktionen bringt. 

Hab gerade mal zufällig eine Anzeige gesehen, komplett mit Motor und Trailer für rund 1.000 allerdings würde ich damit nicht auf die Maas gehen, guggs Du *hier*


----------



## DerSimon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Meinst du 5 PS reichen für die Maas?


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich damit nicht auf die Maas gehen würde. War nur als Beispiel für Preise gedacht, die Teile sind doch fast 30 Jahre alt. Ich hab für mein Bötchen, 4,20 lang, auch komplett ungefähr 1.000 € gezahlt aber einzeln bei 1-2-3 geschossen und, ich brauch es nur in holländischen Poldern. Da sind die Bedingungen doch etwas anders.


----------



## Tim78 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Bei Flüssen wie der Maas,Rhein und sogar der Issel sollte man nicht unter 10Ps rausfahren .(bei leichten booten bis car.4m)Schon allein der Weg zur Angel stelle wird bei kleineren Motoren zur Qual für die Maschine . Da du wegen der starken Strömung fast nur vollgas fahren müsstes würdest du auf kurz oder lang jeden Antiquaren Motor hinrichten.
Wenn es günstig sein soll im mein Profil das neue boot hat Komplet car.7000€ gekostet alles Nagelneu .


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi,

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir erst mal ein paar Touren mit nem erfahrenen Bootsangler zusammen auf der Maas gönnen um zu sehen was du wirklich brauchst. Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir gern nen Kontakt herstellen für Angeltouren.

MfG

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Udo561 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi Simon,
für die Maas reichen 5 PS vollkommen aus .
Wir sind früher schon oft vom Leukermeer bis nach Venlo mit einem 340 Schlauchboot und 5 PS Mercury gefahren.

Gebraucht kostet dich der Spaß inkl. Trailer ab 1000 Euro.
Gerade jetzt bis zum Ende des Winters bekommst du Boote deutlich günstiger als im Frühjahr.

Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Ein kleines (Schlauch) Boot mit 5PS ist keineswegs zu langsam für die Maas. Auf den Plassen und Teilen der Maas muß man damit sogar drauf achten das man nicht die erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit überschreitet. Auch sollte man sicher sein das das Boot nicht schneller als 20 km/h fährt, da es sonst Führerschein- und Regestierungspflichtig ist. Im Allgemeinen ist die Maas ein Fluss mit wenig Strömung, ca. 2km/h. In Zeiten mit wenig Niederschlag wie dieses Jahr im Frühherbst gab es fast 0 Strömung. Im Winter nach Schneeschmelzen, oder bei extrem hohem Niederschlag im südlichen Einzugsgebiet der Maas kann die Strömung bis fast 10 km/h ansteigen. Dann stehen sogar die Schleusen offen, damit das Wasser rasch abfliesen kann. Das ist aber die Ausnahme. 
Wichtig ist das der Motor zuverlässig arbeitet. Es fahren relativ viele Berufsschiffe auf der engen Maas die dort kaum Platz zum Ausweichen haben. Mit defektem Motor auf die Staustufen zu treiben kann auch sehr böse enden. 
Die größte Gefahr ist kaltes Wasser. 
KALTES WASSER IST TÖTLICHT!
Da ist man noch nicht mal mit einer Schwimmweste auf der sicheren Seite, bis man aus dem Wasser gezogen wird kann die Unterkühlung schon das Schlimmste angerichtet haben, ohne ist man so gut wie verloren.
Anfänger, unsichere und kenterbare Boote sollten in der kalten Jahreszeit dem Wasser fern bleiben.


----------



## zanderzone (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*



totaler spinner schrieb:


> ein kleines (schlauch) boot mit 5ps ist keineswegs zu langsam für die maas. Auf den plassen und teilen der maas muß man damit sogar drauf achten das man nicht die erlaubte höchstgeschwindigkeit überschreitet. Auch sollte man sicher sein das das boot nicht schneller als 20 km/h fährt, da es sonst führerschein- und regestierungspflichtig ist. Im allgemeinen ist die maas ein fluss mit wenig strömung, ca. 2km/h. In zeiten mit wenig niederschlag wie dieses jahr im frühherbst gab es fast 0 strömung. Im winter nach schneeschmelzen, oder bei extrem hohem niederschlag im südlichen einzugsgebiet der maas kann die strömung bis fast 10 km/h ansteigen. Dann stehen sogar die schleusen offen, damit das wasser rasch abfliesen kann. Das ist aber die ausnahme.
> wichtig ist das der motor zuverlässig arbeitet. Es fahren relativ viele berufsschiffe auf der engen maas die dort kaum platz zum ausweichen haben. Mit defektem motor auf die staustufen zu treiben kann auch sehr böse enden.
> die größte gefahr ist kaltes wasser.
> kaltes wasser ist tötlicht!
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi,
ich glaube man bewertet die Gefahren die ein Boot mitbringen oft etwas über.
Wir fahren schon jahrelang mit dem Boot , Maas, Rhein , Mosel , usw. 
Es kommt immer darauf an wie man sich auf dem Wasser verhält.
Selbst mit unserem ersten Schlauchboot , Zodiac Zoom 340 und Merkury 5 PS sind wir auf dem Rhein gefahren , warum auch nicht , man muss ja nicht unbedingt im Fahrwasser der Berufschifffahrt fahren.
Auf der Maas sind 5 PS allemal ausreichend , im Sommer wimmelt es bei uns von Schlauchbooten die mit 5 PS fahren.
Rettungsweste ist natürlich Pflicht , nach Möglichkeit eine Automatikweste da diese einen beim Angeln nicht einschränkt.
Zudem sollte man wenn man alleine unterwegs ist vor jeder Ausfahrt Bescheid geben wo man hinfährt und wie lange man bleibt.
Und immer fein die anderen Bootsfahrer grüßen , ist immer von Vorteil wenn man mal liegen bleibt und abgeschleppt werden muss :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerSimon (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure vielen Tipps! #6
Ich werde wohl erst einmal schauen, dass ich mit jemandem ein paar Touren auf der Maas unternehme bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## novus (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Junge, Junge, hier sind ja mutige Leute unterwegs.

Alleine die vorgeschriebene plus der empohlenen Sicherheitsausrüstung für ein normales Angelboot kostet leicht 500 €, incl. der vorgeschriebenen Haftpflichtversicherung. 

Für einen halbweg vernünftigen GFK-Rumpf  legt man neu ca. 2.500 € auf den Tisch, gute gebrauchte Rümpfe sind kaum unter 2.000 € zu bekommen. Ich rede von einem Rumpf der 4 m Klasse, der ca. 1,5 m breit ist. Alles darunter ist mumpitz und zum Angeln nicht zu gebrauchen. Wer mal von einem Frachter oder einem großen Sportboot auf der Maas überholt wurde, weiß, wovon ich rede.

Bei einem Verdrängerrumpf reichen 5 PS tatsächlich aus, da er eine Rumpfgeschwindigkeit hat, die man auch mit einer stärkeren Motorisierung kaum verändern kann.

Bei einem Gleiter, der häufigsten Rumpfform für Angelboote, braucht man schon ca. 20 - 30  PS, um mit 2 Leuten und Gepäck bei ruhigem Wasser auch noch ins Gleiten zu kommen. Das Bootsgewicht ist da entscheident und dürfte beladen, motorisiert, vollgetankt  und mit 2 Angeln besetzt so bei ca. 500 kg liegen.

Für einen modernen, spritsparenden, leisen und nicht stinkenden  kurzschaft 4-Tackter mit 30 PS bezahlt man selten weniger als 4.500 €. Bei nem E-Starter plus ca. 150 € für ne Batterie.

Ein ungebremster 500 kg Trailer für so ein Boot kostet mit Windenstand und Ersatzrad neu ca. 1000 €.

Alles zusammen also ca. 8.500 €. Dazu kommt dann noch ein  meist notwendiges Echolot, ca. 300 €. Anmeldung Trailer plus Kennzeichen, Anmeldung Boot plus Kennzeichen sind wir realistisch bei ca. 9.000 €.

Das gleiche Boot, in gutem, gebrauchten Zustand ca. 2 -3 Jahre alt, kostet immer noch ca. 6.000 €. Bei allen Angeboten unterhalb dieses Preises ist meist viel basteln angesagt. Dabei unterschätz man leicht, was da für Geld bei draufgehen kann, weil man eben viele kleine Summen zahlt. Die meisten, die es auf diesem Weg probiert haben, sind heute schlauer geworden, aber gespart haben sie nix.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi,
na ja , ich sehe das etwas anders , ich kenne genug Leute die mit 5 PS und Schlauch,GFK oder Aluboot unterwegs sind .
Solch eine Kombi ist gebraucht inkl. Trailer ab 1000 Euro zu bekommen .
Natürlich bekomme ich dafür kein 2 oder 3 Jahre altes Boot , aber es schwimmt und der Motor läuft.
Und die Leute haben damit genau so viel Spaß wie andere die zehntausende von Euro für ein Boot bezahlen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ulli3D (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Ich find den Trööt von dem jungen Boardie nicht mehr, der im November 2007 auch meinte, sein Schlauchbötchen sei für die Maasplatten genug, er hinterließ Frau und Baby. Wetterwechsel können schnell tödlich enden.

Hier wurde auch noch was dazu geschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118791


----------



## dauertest (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hallo,
um auf der Maas sicher fischen zu können benötigt man noch lange kein Boot für 9000€.
Ich fahre ein Alumacraft V14 (4,3m x 1,7m, Aluboot, 110kg, für Langschaftmotoren also Heckspiegelhöhe ca 51cm, neu ca 3000€) welches ich anfangs mit einem 5Ps 2-tackter (ebay 450€) gefahren habe. Habe das Boot mit drei Stühlen einigen Staufächern usw (ca. 600€) versehen und denke das es nun ca. 200kg auf die Waage bringt. Mit 5Ps, zwei Anglern + reichlich Gepäck, einem E.-motor + zwei Gelakkus in der Bootsspitze (weitere 50kg) konnte man ca 11km/h fahren. Nicht besonders schnell aber ohne Probleme auf der Maas und den dazugehörigen Baggerseen (man sollte natürlich auf die anderen Schiffe achten). Nach kurzer Zeit hab ich den Mot. gegen einen 10Ps Honda 4-tackt mit E.start (ebay 1500€) ersetzt (nie wieder Handstart!) was mit der gleichen Besatztung/Gepäck für ca. 18km/h gut war und immer noch führerscheinfrei in Holland! Der 10 Ps Motor ergab noch einmal ein deutliches Sicherheitsplus! 18km/h wird auch sehr schnell langweilig also Führerschein gemacht und nen fusch neuen 20 Ps Honda 4-tackt mit e.start (Bf29 LHGU noch weit unter 3500€ beim Händler) gekauft (nicht von den UVP´s bei Honda erschrecken lassen, ca. 20% und mehr sind bei Barzahlung immer drin). Nun schafft das Bootchen 38km/h, kommt gut ins Gleiten (mit drei Mann ist immer noch 28km/h drinn) und wird von mir auch auf dem Rhein genutzt. Bei gutem Wetter sind auch die Großgewässer drinn wie z.B. Volkerak. Hab für das Boot so wie es jetzt ist mit allem Drum und Dran (Boot, Trailer, Motor, Persenning, Stühlen, E.Motor, Gelakkus, Echolot usw.) ca. 9000€ bezahlt. Also für das Boot mit Trailer und nem 20Ps Mot. im Paket dürften so ca. 7000€ neu fällig sein, gebraucht gibt es immer solche Boote für unter 3000€ bei z.B. Marktplaats.nl

MfG dauertest

P.S. hab mal ein Bild von meinem Boot angehängt, ist dort ohne Benziner da dieser auf diesem Gewässer verboten ist.


----------



## theundertaker (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

cool....schönes Bötchen ;-) Macht bestimmt Laune mit den schönen Sitzen und so...schade, dass ich mir das nicht leisten kann...


----------



## novus (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*



dauertest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um auf der Maas sicher fischen zu können benötigt man noch lange kein Boot für 9000€.
> Ich fahre ein Alumacraft V14 (4,3m x 1,7m, Aluboot, 110kg, für Langschaftmotoren ........ Hab für das Boot so wie es jetzt ist mit allem Drum und Dran (Boot, Trailer, Motor, Persenning, Stühlen, E.Motor, Gelakkus, Echolot usw.) ca. 9000€ bezahlt.




Nicht so richtig sinnig, dein Posting!

Du hast für deinen teilweise gebrauchten Kram schon 9.000 € bezahlt, mit dem erheblichem Risiko des Kaufs ohne Garantieansprüche. 

Die Schnäppchenzeiten bei e-bay sind lange vorbei. Wer was vernünftiges verkauft, kennt auch den Wert des Gegenstandes und gibt ihn nicht billig her.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi,
für mein Schlauchboot Grand 370 mit 30 PS Mercury habe ich inkl. Trailer vor 6 Jahren 5000 Euro bezahlt , hatte das Boot gebraucht gekauft .
Boot , Motor und Trailer waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt knapp 1 Jahr alt.
Für 2 Personen optimal , Frau kann sich sonnen , Mann angelt 
Gleitfahrt ist natürlich auch möglich , zu zweit erreicht man eine Geschwindigkeit von knapp 50 Km/h


----------



## Criss81 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Würde den jemand mal gegen Unkosten (Benzin, Kaffee etc. ) mal jemanden auf sein Boot mitnehmen? Natürlich bei vollem C&R etc.


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hi Chriss,
kein Problem , allerdings hat sich dieses Wochenende schon der User Habakuk bei mir angemeldet um mal mit dem Boot rauszufahren.
Und zu dritt ist es leider zu eng auf dem Boot.
Bin aber eh jedes Wochende unterwegs da wir am Leukermeer ein Chalet haben.
Gruß Udo
ps. Kosten fallen keine an , ob ich alleine fahre oder jemanden mitnehme , Sprit braucht der Motor gleich viel :q


----------



## novus (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Du kannst gerne mal mitfahren, wohnst ja nicht weit weg. Ich wohne in Bergheim.

Am besten, wir klären das wie u. wo  am Telefon. Ruf mich einfach an.

Dann kann ich dir auch den See zeigen, der für deine BB-Aktivitäten geeignet ist.

Gruß


----------



## Criss81 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hey Novus,

ich würde (das ist nett gemeint) deine Handynummer aus dem Teyxt löschen. Sonst bimmelt das gleich die ganze Zeit, inkl. Werbeanrufe 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## dauertest (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*



novus schrieb:


> Nicht so richtig sinnig, dein Posting!
> 
> Du hast für deinen teilweise gebrauchten Kram schon 9.000 € bezahlt, mit dem erheblichem Risiko des Kaufs ohne Garantieansprüche.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ganz schön sinnig mein Posting!
Bitte nicht nur den ersten und letzten Satz vergleichen (ist ja wie bei der Bild).
Meine 9t€ beziehen sich auf mein Boot mit allem nötigem und auch unnötigem Kram (sind jetzt auch alles neue Teile und keine gebrauchten, deshalb sinds jetzt ca. 9t€). Man benötigt auch keinen 20Ps Honda (z.B. ein Suzuki ist billiger) sondern ein 10Ps´er genügt völlig (5Ps tuns auch, man sollte nur noch mehr auf andere Schiffe achten als man ohne hin schon sollte). Hab ich aber schon geschrieben. 8 oder 10 Ps sind mit den meisten Booten in dieser größe auch noch führerscheinfrei in Holland, da unter 20km/h. Auf der Maas und den Baggerseen ist eh fast überall 20km/h oder noch weniger. 
Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin gebrauchte Boote/Motoren/Trailer usw zu kaufen. Beim Händler gibts immer mal gebrauchte mit Garantie (ich würde dennoch privat kaufen). Man kann auch ein Set gebraucht kaufen und nach und nach mal nen neuen Mot. usw. kaufen (hab ich auch so gemacht), dann ist es am Anfang nicht ganz so teuer.

MfG dauertest

P.S. jetzt ist genau die richtige Zeit für Schnäppchen, da viele ihr altes Boot vorm Winter los werden wollen und im Frühjahr ein neues kaufen.


----------



## novus (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

@dauertest

Ein Bekannter fährt ein 4,40 m Aluboot mit eine 15 PS Suzuki 2-Takter und kommt mit 2 Personen, Sicherheitsausrüstung und Angelzeug nicht in Gleitfahrt.

Das hat zur Folge, dass das Boot nur Verdrängerfahrt macht. Dadurch liegt es tiefer im Wasser und kurze Wellen von Frachtschiffen kommen schon recht häufig ins Boot. 

Jetzt hat er 25 PS am Heck und die bleibt trocken, braucht weniger Sprit, weil er nicht ständig Vollgas fahren muß und lerheblich leiser ist es auch. 

Außerdem ist das Fahr/Angelgebiet größer geworden, da er jetzt schneller fahren kann.

Da du selbst mal mit einem zu schwachen Motor gefahren bist, müsstest gerade du das alles kennen. Oder hast du aus Langeweile jetzt auf eine stärkere Maschine umgerüstet?

Wenn man einem Anfänger einen Rat gibt, sollte der schon Hand und Fuß haben, sonst bezahlen die Jungs nämlich doppelt.

Gruß


----------



## dauertest (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Holland*

Hallo,
ich hab nen Bekannten der hatte das gleiche Boot wie ich mit nem 15Ps Suzuki, damit fuhr das Boot mit zwei Mann + Angelgepäck (und das nicht wenig) + E.mot. + 2 Gelakkus (in der Spitze) + Sicherheitsausrüstung (Schwimmwesten, Anker, usw.) knapp über 30 km/h, also volle Gleitfahrt. Ein vergleichbares Quicksilver mit 15Ps Yamaha schafft auch locker über 30 (hab letztes Jahr ein solches Boot Probegefahren).
Mit dem 10Ps war mein Boot schon sehr gut aufgestellt und Wellen von großen Booten waren kein Problem (man mußte am Gas bleiben, damit die Bootsspitze gut aus dem Wasser kam). Großer Vorteil des 10Ps war die Führerscheinfreiheit in Holland. 5Ps Geht meiner Meinung auch, man muss nur wissen was man macht.
Den 20ger hab ich gekauft damit ich auch auf den großen Gewässern (Rhein, Volkerak, usw.) sicher fahren kann und nicht weil der 10er zu schwach war. War hier aber nicht gefragt, sondern nur die sichere fahrt auf der Maas.
Das ein stärkerer Mot. einen größeren Angelradius schafft ist auch jedem klar (man darf sich nur nicht von der Entenschutzpolizei erwischen lassen, da fast über all eh nur 20 km/h erlaubt oder noch weniger).

MfG dauertest


----------

